# Scorpion vs pests



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I have game roosters and my house along with chickens. These little guys are big time corn thief's and can eat as much corn in one day as a adult rooster. They also spook the rooster something awful causing them to fly in their cages injuring their beaks, legs, wings and all sorts of other stuff. So I call upon my scorpion and some 9.5 mil lead to get the pests under control.they taste great must be all the corn they steal


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Pest control and supper too sounds good to me. Nice shooting.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

We have lots of them in Az


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They are really good eating also.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Cool! Great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent control measure ... nice shooting ... looks yummy!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Scorpion strikes again !


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like a mourning dove to me. If that is the case and you live in the United States you are killing a Federal Migratory Bird out of season. It would be worth double checking.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you have any of the collared eurasion dove there? They'er lighter in color and larger than a mourning dove.

Also open season year around with no limit here.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here in BC we have the Domestic Animal Protection Act, which permits the killing of any animal that is threatening the well being of domestic livestock, regardless of season.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I dont think eating a little corn for chickens is going to trump a Federally protected bird should things come to a head. Gaming roosters is another term used in these parts for fighting roosters which is also against the law here in Texas. Id be asking a mod or admin to delete this thread is what Id be doing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Greavous said:


> I dont think eating a little corn for chickens is going to trump a Federally protected bird should things come to a head. Gaming roosters is another term used in these parts for fighting roosters which is also against the law here in Texas. Id be asking a mod or admin to delete this thread is what Id be doing.


I am a mod, and the individual did ask beforehand. Under the circumstances, it seemed to me to fall under pest control.

It is not just a question of eating a bit of corn. It also involves undue alarm and subsequent injury to domestic fowl. I used to kill various animals for the same reasons when I was raising rabbits commercially. Many agricultural fairs here, and I am sure in the US as well, have venues for showing a wide range of domestic fowl, including gaming roosters. Keeping decorative and unusual fowl is a widely practiced hobby. I am not an expert on law ... nor could anyone make a definitive ruling without going through the local courts.

In this case, I think it best to accept the judgment of the individual.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Greavous said:


> I dont think eating a little corn for chickens is going to trump a Federally protected bird should things come to a head. Gaming roosters is another term used in these parts for fighting roosters which is also against the law here in Texas. Id be asking a mod or admin to delete this thread is what Id be doing.


I8 I raise and sell gamefowl for selling to Puerto Rico, Dominican rep., cuba and mexico where fighting roosters is legal. I'm sorry but I can't allow a 500.00 rooster to be injured and decrease in value hurting my income. Mostly my time invested


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Some states here in the us let you fight them also ok. And la. Are two I know that were doing it I know a guy that gets $1500 for a roster and 2 hens and he would put down a cops k9 if it was messing with his birds.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shooting Oneproudmeximan, the Scorpion give them a bite


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> Good shooting Oneproudmeximan, the Scorpion give them a bite


 yeah buddy once a scorpion stings ya that it done for


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Some states here in the us let you fight them also ok. And la. Are two I know that were doing it I know a guy that gets $1500 for a roster and 2 hens and he would put down a cops k9 if it was messing with his birds.


 lol I dnt know about a k9 but I would take on a grizzly over my birds


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Good shooting man, nice slingshot!


----------

